# video



## sarbear (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151571134041974&l=5383112607783012876


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 7, 2013)

You got talent woman. Great guitar skills and great pipes. I loved that. Keep on pluckin'


----------

